# [portage] error econf [Résolu]

## giims

Bonjour , je suis en train d'installer gentoo sur ma station de travaille la compilation c'est bien passer mais quand je veux installer un programme avec emerge j'ai le message d'erreur : error econf failled. Je suis désolé je ne peut pas faire de copier coller je n'est pas pu installer l'interface graphique sur ma gentoo ducoup. Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide  :Smile: 

EDIT : Je peut faire copier coller de l'erreur maintenant donc je le fait : 

```
(chroot) livecd / # emerge syslog-ng

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 16) dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * eventlog_0.2.12.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: mr_bones_@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib policykit userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking eventlog_0.2.12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12 ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: eventlog-0.2.12/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12 ...

 * econf: updating eventlog-0.2.12/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating eventlog-0.2.12/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-static

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name...

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2526:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2526:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12'

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Last edited by giims on Tue Aug 16, 2011 3:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

les logs de compilation sont dans /var/tmp/portage/categ/paquet/temp/build.log

Essaie de les récupérer et de nous transmettre les dernières lignes.

Car ici, "econf failed" n'est pas suffisant.

Peut-tu aussi nous donner la sortie de 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Une autre solution est de lancer une session SSH depuis une autre machine, et récupérer ce qui est affiché par copier/coller.

----------

## aCOSwt

Fait bien sûr ce que XavierMiller te conseilles.

En attendant la réponse, tu peux aussi contrôler si emerge --info confirme le problème.

```
emerge --info
```

Il est possible que tu obtiennes l'insulte suivante:

```

!!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

!!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

!!! other terminals also.
```

Dans ce cas... act accordingly... ! i.e.

```
source /etc/profile
```

 puis :

```
gcc-config -l
```

De cela tu tires le numéro indiqué à la gauche de la ligne de réponse, vu où tu en es, ce sera probalement [1]

Puis 

```
gcc-config le-numéro-en-question-ici-dans-mon exemple-1
```

----------

## giims

Justement je viens juste de passer en ssh.

Dans le répertoire : /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp/portage/ je n'est pas categ j'ai que :app-admin/ dev-libs/  sys-devel/

emerge --info :

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 15 Aug 2011 19:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi konsole lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Edit : je précise que j'ai configuré le kernel manuellement pas avec genkernel.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *giims wrote:*   

> Dans le répertoire : /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp/portage/ je n'est pas categ j'ai que :app-admin/ dev-libs/  sys-devel/

 

C'est précisément ce niveau de sous-répertoire que XavierMiller appelle categ

----------

## giims

escuse moi mais c'est lequel?   :Confused: 

----------

## scherz0

 *Quote:*   

> escuse moi mais c'est lequel?

 

```
!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support: 

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/config.log
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Quel paquet échouait à l'installation ?

il devait être de la forme catégorie/paquet

(par exemple sys-devel/gcc)

----------

## giims

J'ai trouver le log que tu me demandais :

```
 * Package:    dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: mr_bones_@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib policykit user                                                                                                                                                             land_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking eventlog_0.2.12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.1                                                                                                                                                             2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-                                                                                                                                                             0.2.12 ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: eventlog-0.2.12/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlo                                                                                                                                                             g-0.2.12 ...

 * econf: updating eventlog-0.2.12/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.s                                                                                                                                                             ub

 * econf: updating eventlog-0.2.12/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config                                                                                                                                                             .guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu                                                                                                                                                              --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --syscon                                                                                                                                                             fdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-trac                                                                                                                                                             king --disable-static

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name...

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.                                                                                                                                                             2.12':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2526:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--di                                                                                                                                                             sable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2                                                                                                                                                             .12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.                                                                                                                                                             12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.                                                                                                                                                             12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog                                                                                                                                                             -0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12'

(chroot) livecd / # cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log                                                                                                                                                              * Package:    dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: mr_bones_@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib policykit user                                                                                                                                                             land_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking eventlog_0.2.12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.1                                                                                                                                                             2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-                                                                                                                                                             0.2.12 ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: eventlog-0.2.12/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlo                                                                                                                                                             g-0.2.12 ...

 * econf: updating eventlog-0.2.12/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.s                                                                                                                                                             ub

 * econf: updating eventlog-0.2.12/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config                                                                                                                                                             .guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu                                                                                                                                                              --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --syscon                                                                                                                                                             fdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-trac                                                                                                                                                             king --disable-static

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name...

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.                                                                                                                                                             2.12':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2526:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--di                                                                                                                                                             sable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2                                                                                                                                                             .12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.                                                                                                                                                             12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.                                                                                                                                                             12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog                                                                                                                                                             -0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12
```

Là c'est syslog-ng mais j'ai le même problème avec tous les paquet que j'ai essayer d'installer depuis que j'ai compiler le noyau et copier l'image dans /boot[/code]

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, on voit un problème classique "C compiler cannot create executables".

Que donne 

```
gcc-config -l
```

?

----------

## giims

```
(chroot) livecd / # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5 *

```

----------

## scherz0

À nouveau...

```
!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support: 

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/config.log
```

Le contenu de ce fichier expliquera probablement pourquoi "C compiler cannot create executables"Last edited by scherz0 on Tue Aug 16, 2011 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, tu es dans un chroot

Essaie d'abord de faire ceci

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 puis relance l'emerge

----------

## giims

```
(chroot) livecd / # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

(chroot) livecd / # source /etc/profile

livecd / # emerge syslog-ng

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 16) dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * eventlog_0.2.12.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: mr_bones_@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib policykit userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking eventlog_0.2.12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12 ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: eventlog-0.2.12/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12 ...

 * econf: updating eventlog-0.2.12/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating eventlog-0.2.12/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-static

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name...

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2526:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2526:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12'

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

[/code]

----------

## giims

 *Quote:*   

> À nouveau...
> 
> Code:
> 
> !!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:
> ...

 

scherz0 je ne peut pas copier coller le fichier il est trop grand et je ne sais pas comment le transférer.

----------

## scherz0

Les 100 dernières lignes devraient suffire

----------

## giims

Finalement en y passant quelque minute j'ai copier coller tout le fichier :

```

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = livecd

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Thu Aug 11 13:46:38 UTC 2011

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2078: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2146: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2157: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2200: result: yes

configure:2225: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2264: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2277: checking for gawk

configure:2293: found /usr/bin/gawk

configure:2304: result: gawk

configure:2315: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2337: result: yes

configure:2544: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2560: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2571: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2843: checking for C compiler version

configure:2851: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.3, pie-0.4.5) 4.4.5

Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2855: $? = 0

configure:2862: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/work/gcc-4.4.5/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_6$

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.3, pie-0.4.5)

configure:2866: $? = 0

configure:2873: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:2877: $? = 1

configure:2900: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2922: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=prescott -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

conftest.c:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

conftest.c:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

configure:2926: $? = 1

configure:2964: result:

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

|

| int

| main ()

| {

|

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2970: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12':

configure:2973: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=prescott -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/missing --run aclocal-1.10'

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/missing --run tar'

AR=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/missing --run automake-1.10'

AWK='gawk'

CC='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=prescott -pipe'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CURRDATE='Tue, 16 Aug 2011 17:07:22 +0200'

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

DSYMUTIL=''

DUMPBIN=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

FGREP=''

GREP=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'

LD=''

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LIPO=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/missing --run makeinfo'

MKDIR_P='/bin/mkdir -p'

NM=''

NMEDIT=''

OBJDUMP=''

OBJEXT=''

OTOOL64=''

OTOOL=''

PACKAGE='eventlog'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''

PACKAGE_NAME=''

PACKAGE_STRING=''

PACKAGE_TARNAME=''

PACKAGE_VERSION=''

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

RELEASE_TAG=''

SED=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

SNAPSHOT_VERSION=''

SOURCE_REVISION=''

STRIP=''

VERSION='0.2.12'

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_DUMPBIN=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__isrc=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chf - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu=''

build_os=''

build_vendor=''

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu=''

host_os=''

host_vendor=''

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='$(SHELL) /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12/install-sh'

libdir='/usr/lib64'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

lt_ECHO='echo'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='/bin/mkdir -p'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME ""

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

#define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

#define PACKAGE_STRING ""

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

configure: exit 77

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Le message dit "your CPU does not support 64 bits".

Essaie de changer, dans /etc/make.conf -march=prescott en -march=native

Est-ce que tu as bien un liveCD et stage3 en 64 bits ? Est-ce que ton processeur supporte le 64 bits ?

As-tu bien pris un stage en "AMD64" et pas "IA64" ?

----------

## scherz0

```
conftest.c:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set 
```

Le problème vient du CFLAGS : prescott n'est pas 64 bits.  march=native est peut-être plus adapté.

----------

## giims

dac je change sa mais j'ai un autre problème qui vient d'apparaitre depuis que j'ai quitté le chroot je n'est pu rien dans /mnt

----------

## xaviermiller

que veux-tu dire par "plus rien" ?

Essaie d'être un peu plus précis dans tes descriptions, cela nous aiderait mieux pour les réponses.

----------

## giims

oui désolé, il n'y a plus le point de montage /gentoo

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu fait un "umount /mnt/gentoo" ?

----------

## giims

non justement j'ai seulement fait 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 ce qui à eu pour effet de me faire quitté le chroot

----------

## scherz0

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tu as bien un liveCD et stage3 en 64 bits ? Est-ce que ton processeur supporte le 64 bits ?
> 
> As-tu bien pris un stage en "AMD64" et pas "IA64" ?

 

Oui à toutes les questions, sans aucun doute   :Wink: 

----------

## giims

 *Quote:*   

> XavierMiller a écrit:
> 
> Est-ce que tu as bien un liveCD et stage3 en 64 bits ? Est-ce que ton processeur supporte le 64 bits ?
> 
> As-tu bien pris un stage en "AMD64" et pas "IA64" ?
> ...

 

 C'est exact   :Very Happy:  je n'avais pas vue.

----------

## giims

Donc pour le point de montage /gentoo je remonte toute les partitions? 

Edit: j'ai du recommencer a zero  :Sad:  sinon le problème venait bien du CFLAGS.

----------

